# any thoughts on where our unborn babies are now?



## Abylite (Jan 3, 2003)

Hello. Thank you for your love and support. I'm finding comfort "being around" all of you.

I was wondering if anyone had some thoughts about where the souls of these unborn babies go? I mean, do they stay around as angels on the earth plane, or are they "in line" for the next physical body and circumstance that feels right for them, or do they come back to us in a future pregnancy.

A coworker and friend had a dream last night that her daughter (who commited suicide years ago) and my unborn baby were playing together in "heaven". This brought great comfort to her and she started crying. It made me feel good too. It made me wonder....

Thanks for listening.... Abylite


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

I think mine are in heaven with my dad to look after them.

I think each babe is a miracle, an individual, so i would not think he or she would return in another pregnancy. Meaning, if he or she is an individual, his destiny for whatever reason, was never to be born. However, his time with me, is not in vain. Both my m/c were very much wanted and cherished. not in vain, for sure.

I have thought about this often. Thanks for asking.


----------



## KatherineinCA (Apr 4, 2002)

This is a great question...

Kevin, who was stillborn at 38 weeks in November, is still with me in spirit. I have actually been able to see him, I know what he looks like (in spirit). He is staying close to me and my family and comforting us.

A miscarriage I had at 10 weeks, five years ago, was my son Kyle. He returned in a healthy pregnancy a year later, and is now our precious three year-old.

I also had an ectopic pregnancy five years ago. That baby was a girl, and she is still with me in spirit.

Based on my experiences, I think the answer varies according to what each spirit needs in each pregnancy. I am grateful to know where my babies' spirits are...even though I still miss them and wish they could have been my babies.

With loving thoughts for all of us,
Katherine


----------



## Caring Touch (Sep 4, 2002)

Great question.

I am inclined to believe that every situation is different. Exaclty like the post above that mentioned varying circumstances. I don't think that there is any one set of rules.

The baby that I just lost after Christmas, I have a gut feeling will come back. I could be wrong about that, but that is just my sense at this time. I think that some babies just need the breif exposure and leave when they are ready, and I think that maybe at other times a baby spirit will realize, once in the mother, that it isn't the right time yet and will try again later.

But who knows. I am looking forward to seeing what the other women have to say.


----------



## naotalba (May 29, 2002)

My father lost his first wife and their unborn baby when he was very young. He told me once that he felt that my sister was the baby they had lost, come back to him.
For myself, I don't feel like my daughter will come back. I like to think of her in a better place, with other lost babies. It's comforting for me to think of her being with the babies of the other women on this board. I worry that she might miss me as much as I miss her, and I like the thought of her being helped by the children of the people who have helped me so much.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I think a lot depends on when you think that a baby is a person. Some believe it is at birth. I believe that life begions at conception. So my little one had her very own soul. She is waiting to meet her family in heaven, and THAT gives me great comfort









Megan

Tracy 4/26/02
spirit babe (who I think I'll name...eventually) 11/19/02


----------



## moongazer (Sep 17, 2002)

I have wondered the same thing myself. At first, I wondered if my baby would try to come back to me but now I feel that she won't. I always felt like I would have four kids and that is what I have---three living and one spiritchild. We are not going to ttc again.
I picture my baby in heaven with my parents. My mom just died recently and she was very close to my kids. She was always asking me when she was going to have another baby to hold and now she has one forever. I named the baby after her...Mary Grace.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

This is a great topic. Thank you for starting this thread.

There are some articles in the Mothering Archives which address this. They're really good, so I'll try to find them later today and post the links.

For me, my spirit children are still with me. My stillborn daugher Amanda is now a part of me. I feel she's with my chidren too - especially my son. My miscarried babies are a part of me also. I feel the presence of each of them.

Many mom's feel their miscarried or lost babies come back to them. For me, they became a part of me.

It is different for each person. Some people have a deep faith in God and feel the child is in heaven awaiting them and being cared for by lost friends and relatives. I think you have to reach into your own spirit and find what's right for you. Hold onto the beleif that feels right for you.

Gently,

Jacque


----------



## Abylite (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm enjoying reading everyone's replies. Thank you.

I think the spirit enters at conception...I felt a very strong connection with this being very early on (so did our 2 abyssinian cats..). I used to think that the baby we lost (over Christmas thru m/c) will "come back" next time. I felt like she was a girl. But now I think that this baby may have needed to stay in my body for a short time and is now "somewhere" in heaven...maybe with other babies and children that died.

I think when we get pregnant again (fingers crossed) that it will be a new spirit that enters. I don't really "feel" my baby around right now. Maybe my grief is too strong...

I didn't name her. She was only 9 weeks. I didn't know "officially" that she was a girl. I just felt it. She's called our summer baby. But now...I'm hoping for a winter baby! Thanks for listening. Abylite xo


----------



## sadie_sabot (Dec 17, 2002)

Wow.

I tend to kind of sort of believe in reincarnation. But i don't think that Misha, who died during delivery 10/17/00, came back to us in Natasha (born 11/2/02). when I was pregnant, my aunt told me "I think it's Misha coming back" and i actually got really angry, though i tried not to show it; I think the thought comforted her so she thought it would comfort me.

I guess I sort of feel like Misha chose me and Jeff for some reason of his own, and that he wasn't meant to be alive with us. So if it was him coming back that would mean a likely second loss.

As you can probably tell from all the "sort ofs" in here, I'm not actually all that sure what I think. But for sure for a year or so, Misha was hanging around us. At his first birthday we had a ceremony, part of which was to let go, and his prescence really decreased at that point, which felt ok. But I don't know where he is now.


----------



## Hikaru (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm a Pagan, so I believe they go back into the arms of the Great Mother until they are ready to be reborn. I also think that in some circumstances, the same spirit might choose to be reborn into your family when the time is right. The last time I miscarried, I meditated and told the baby I would be OK and wished her a safe journey. I distinctly heard her say "It's OK, I'll be back."
It also might be possible that my son (just turned 3) might be one of the babies I lost before he came along. I guess it doesn't matter whether he is or not, I am just so blessed to have him. But it is an intriguing and very comforting idea, anyway.

Hikaru


----------

